# Weekly Competition 2019-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R U R' U R2 U F2
*2. *U F' R2 U F R2 F2
*3. *U' R' U2 R F2 R F2 U2
*4. *R' U' R F R F' U2 F
*5. *U R U R2 U2 F' R' U F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R D' B F R' B' L2 D' B2 U2 F
*2. *U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' U' R2 U2 B2 L F D R'
*3. *L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L' U' B2 R D F2 L2 B2 R U2
*4. *F' D2 B2 F U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' B R2 B2 R2 D' B F
*5. *U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B' R' U F2 L2 D' U2 L' D' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *R Fw2 Uw2 R' B Fw L2 B' Fw' D' Fw' D2 U' Rw R2 D Rw2 B Rw2 B2 D' Uw2 L B2 Rw2 F' D2 B Rw2 B' D2 Uw' L2 B F Rw2 D B' Uw Fw
*2. *Rw' R' B2 F2 L Fw F2 D F2 U L' R2 F2 U R Uw2 F' L' Fw' Uw' Rw2 R' F Uw' L2 R Fw2 U2 L Rw' B2 Rw D' Uw' U2 Fw D' Rw2 R' B'
*3. *D' Uw2 Rw B' Fw2 R' B' L2 F R D F U Fw U2 Rw D Uw2 F2 D2 F2 U L D Uw' Fw2 R' U L Fw2 F U Rw' F' D2 L B D2 Uw' B2
*4. *L' Rw R' Fw2 L2 Rw' R Fw' L U2 B' L Rw Fw L2 R F' L2 D2 Uw' U Rw D' U2 B Rw F Uw' U' R' B Fw2 Uw' U2 B D' Uw' B2 R2 F'
*5. *Uw R2 B F2 R F2 D2 Uw R Fw Rw2 R D2 Rw2 B2 L R Fw2 U Rw' D' U2 L' Rw2 B2 D2 U' B' F Rw' U' R U' L2 Rw Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' U' Bw R Bw Fw Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Lw2 F2 Rw' R2 D2 Fw' F' U' Rw R Bw2 R2 Uw U2 L' Lw B2 D' L' Lw' Rw Bw Lw R' Dw Lw' F Uw' B Uw2 Fw2 Uw Bw' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 D' Uw U Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw Bw2 D2 Uw L'
*2. *Rw2 B' Uw2 R2 Dw' Uw U' Bw2 Rw Dw2 Lw U R2 F2 Lw Dw' L2 Dw R' Dw L Lw' Dw Lw2 B2 D B Dw2 U' Fw2 Lw2 Dw' U' B' Lw' D' Fw Dw2 Uw' U' F D2 U Rw Dw' Fw2 R' B' Bw Rw2 D2 R' D2 Uw2 U L' R2 B Lw2 Fw'
*3. *U2 Bw D' Uw Fw2 L' F2 R Uw2 Lw U' Rw D2 Dw2 F2 L2 Lw2 D U' Bw2 Uw2 B' F' Uw L' Uw' U2 Rw D Rw Uw L F2 D Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Lw' Uw Bw2 L2 Rw B D' F2 Lw' Rw R' D2 L' Bw' Dw Lw' B' Rw' F Lw F'
*4. *L2 Bw' Lw2 R2 B' Dw' F2 Uw' B' Fw D' Uw2 U Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' R Bw D Bw2 Lw2 R' Uw2 Bw' R2 Fw2 R F2 Lw' Uw' U Lw B F' Rw' B' Fw2 Lw Uw L' Lw R B2 D' B2 F' Rw2 F2 L Lw' F U' F U2 F2 R2 Uw2 R D'
*5. *L Dw U' B D2 Bw D Fw' U' F2 D Rw' B' F Lw2 D' Lw2 B' Fw D2 Bw2 D Dw L Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 B Fw Dw' F2 Uw L2 R2 Dw' Rw2 R' Fw2 Lw' B2 Lw Bw F R' D' Uw2 Lw' Rw' U2 L' Bw' Uw Bw2 Uw' F' Lw Rw2 R B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 D 3U F' 3R 3U U' 2L F' D' 2F' 2D2 L2 3F' 3R' 2D L' 2L 3R' 2B 2D' 3R 3F' D 3F 2U2 U' 3F' 2L' U 2R 2U L2 2F D L2 2L2 2B2 L F2 R 2U2 B2 D L' 3F' F 3R 2U2 F' D2 2L2 U 3F 2L' B' 2D2 2R B' 2F2 D' B' L2 2D2 3F2 L2 F R' 2D' F'
*2. *3R2 3U2 2U2 2L D2 2D 3U U B2 3F L' 2R R D' 3R2 2D 2F2 2L2 B 3U2 2F' 2L 2R2 B 2F 3U2 3R' F' 2L F D 3U' 3R' 3U' 3R' 2D2 U' F' 2D' 2U2 U2 3R2 3F' F' 2R2 2B F' 2D' B' 2F2 F2 3U' 2F' 2D' U B' 2L2 3F' 3U' U' 3R2 2B' 2L 2D2 B D2 3F2 F' U2 L'
*3. *3F 2U' 2B 2F' 3U2 R F' 3U L 2R D' 2F2 2R F 2L 2U 3F2 R U' 2B L 2L' 2U B 2B2 3F F 2D2 3R2 2U2 2B' 3F2 2F2 2L2 2D 3F' L' 2L' R D2 2B' L 2R B' 2F L 2F 2D' 2U2 2R2 3F' F' 2L R2 U2 F2 2U2 B' 3F 2R U' F 3U2 3R 2U 3R2 D2 2U' U 2L2
*4. *3R2 B2 2L2 3R2 R 3U2 U2 2L' D' 2R D2 2L 2R' R2 2F L' 2L2 B L' 3U2 L' B' L' D2 2R' 3F' 3U' U2 2L B' 2B 2D2 3U L2 3R 2D 2R R 2B' L' R 2B' U' 3F' L' 2L' 2R2 2U2 2B' 2D 3U2 3F2 F 2U B2 2B' 3F' F L' 3F 2F 2D2 2R R2 B2 D2 U' 2B2 3R' 2R
*5. *3F' 2F' 2D' 3R U2 L2 2R2 2U' U 3F 2D' 2R 2D' R' B2 2F D' 2D' 3U 3F2 L' R F2 3R 3F 2L2 3R2 B 2D L2 3U' 2U' 2R' R2 2F' R U2 2B' L2 2U' R 3F' D' U' L2 2R F2 D' 3F' R 2F' 2U B' 2F' 2R 3U' B' 3F 2F2 F2 R 2F' 3R' 2R 3F 2R2 3U F' 3R 2F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F 2F2 D' 3U2 B L 2U2 2F2 2D 3D B2 3R2 R' 3U2 B' L' 3D R2 2F2 2U2 U' F' 2R' 2F D2 2D2 3U' 2L F' 3U B' F R B' 2F2 F 2D' 2B2 3B' 2U' 2L' 3B 2U2 3F2 3D' 3F' F U2 3L2 B 2D' 2L 3L' 3U2 U 2F2 F 2L' 2U2 L' F' 3L2 D 3B 2F' U' 2L' 3R2 3D2 L 3L2 3U L2 3B2 2R' 3B' 3F2 L' 2R2 2F' 3L F 2R' 2F' D2 3R D2 3F2 3L D' 3U L R' 2B 2U2 3L 3U 2B 3B F2
*2. *F2 2U2 U 3B' D2 L' 2U2 U 3R 3F2 R2 F' 3D' 3F F2 L U 3L 2R 2D L' 2R R2 F' 2L 3U 3F2 L 2D2 L' 2B2 R' B 2U' 3F L2 B 2F2 2D2 L' 3R2 3B' F' 3R2 R2 3D2 2U R2 2D2 2U U' 2R2 3D U' 2B F2 D 3U U' R' D' R' 3U R2 3F 2F2 F2 3L' R' B' 2B D 3D2 U 3B2 2D' 2F2 3L 2F 2L' 2R2 D' 2D' 3D' F D2 2D' B 2F' 2R2 F2 D 2D2 3D' B' 2B2 2F' 3U' R' B'
*3. *B2 R2 3D' F2 2R' R F2 R' B' 3F R' B 2D' 2L2 2D2 L 2U2 2F F D2 2D2 U 3B2 D2 2D2 3D2 L' 2U 3B2 3F 2F2 3R' 2F' 3L' B 3F R' 3D' 3B' 2F' L U F2 3D 3L 3B' 3D 2U 2L' 3L2 D' 3D 2U' U L 3U B 2D B' 2R 2D2 3U2 2R 3U' 2B2 3F U' 3R' 2R 3D2 B' 3D 2B 2D' L' 3R' R2 3B' 2L2 R' 3B 3L 3B F2 2D2 2U L' R2 3D2 2U2 U' 3R R2 3B F2 2D2 3U' F2 3U2 U'
*4. *3D' L' B 2L2 2F D2 3R' D' 3R' 3D 2R2 3D 2L 3L' 3R' B2 3D2 2F D2 U' B' L 2D2 2R B 2B2 2U2 L 3U' 2R' 3D 2B' F2 3D2 3L2 F2 3D2 3F 3R2 2B2 3U2 2U2 R 2D 3U F2 R2 3D 3U' 2U2 L 3D' 2F' F2 3L2 2R R 2U 3L' R' 2B' 3L2 2F2 3U 2U2 R B F' 3L2 B' 3B2 D 3D U2 R' 3B 3L 3R B2 2B 3F' 3L 3R 2D2 2F 3U B' 2D' B 2F L' F2 D2 2L 3B2 D' 3U2 3R' 2U' 3B'
*5. *3L2 B L' D' 2U2 U 3L' 3B' L 3U 2B2 3B' D' 2B2 F' U2 2R D2 3R' 3F2 F2 D' 2U2 2F' 2L' 3L' 3D' 2R 3U 2F2 3L D' 2L' 3U 2U' B 3D' B' 3L2 F' 3D B2 F' L2 3B2 3L2 D' 2D 3U' 2L 3B2 2F' 3R' 2R B' 2L2 3R2 2R U2 2L' D2 3R R' 3B' 2F 2L' D 2D' R' 3B' L 2L' 3R2 2F2 R U' 3B' 2D U 2R U2 2R' 2B D 2D 2L2 2D B' 3R' 2B2 2R F2 L2 2F2 F' L 2L 3R' 3U2 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F R2 F' R2 U F' U'
*2. *R' U' F U R2 F2 U2 F'
*3. *F' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B L B2 R F2 R2 U2 D' R2 F' U' D2 F' R U2 R' L F2 Rw' Uw
*2. *D B R D U' B' U D F R2 F' U L' B' L2 B' R' L' B2 Rw Uw2
*3. *D L' F R D2 R' F' L B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R L2 U2 L F U D2 B Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Rw' Uw' F' D Uw2 U' Fw2 D2 U2 L2 Uw' U' Rw2 Uw' U' Fw2 F Uw2 R' F' Rw2 D B' Rw' R2 D' B2 Fw D2 Uw2 B2 R2 Uw2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 Rw'
*2. *Rw' B' L U L Rw2 B F2 D2 Rw D2 U L R' D U' Rw B' F2 U L2 B2 Uw' U' Rw2 B' Uw' B L2 Uw' U R F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 Rw2 D Uw'
*3. *B' L' R2 F2 R2 B' L Fw U L' Rw2 B2 Uw2 R2 Uw' L' D' Uw Fw2 Uw B' Fw' U2 Fw2 L B' D' Rw2 F' D' U' Fw' Uw' U F Rw Fw2 Rw2 F' L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 F2 Lw' B' D Lw2 Dw L' Lw' F2 R' U R' Uw' F2 D2 B2 Uw U' Lw Fw2 F' L2 Lw2 Uw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 D' U' Lw Rw2 R Bw2 U' B' Fw2 D' Dw2 Fw Lw2 Bw F' Rw' Bw Fw' F' Rw' F2 R2 Uw L Rw2 Fw Rw Dw2
*2. *R' U' F' D Fw' Lw' Uw2 F2 Uw' Lw' Bw' U F L2 Lw2 Rw U' Fw' F2 R2 D Dw2 Bw' L Bw F2 Uw Bw R' Fw2 D Dw U L B Uw2 Bw2 L2 Uw Bw Rw2 U2 R F Lw R U2 Lw' Bw2 D2 B' Bw Uw2 F2 L Uw' R' Uw U' L
*3. *U2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' R' Bw F' Dw' L' Lw R2 Uw' R Fw F R' B Bw Fw2 F2 Rw' R B' Fw' U B' Bw2 L2 Uw' Rw2 B' Fw F D' Dw' Uw2 Fw L' D' Fw' D' Fw Uw Lw2 B2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Bw Rw' B Fw2 Dw2 Uw B' L2 R' Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' B' F2 D2 U' 3R 2R 3F' 3U2 3F2 2F U 2F2 D 2D 3U 3F2 U2 3R' 2R' R D' 2B' 3F2 2F F 2L2 2R2 R2 F U' 3F L 2F2 F2 3U' 2R' 2D 3U' 2B2 F2 2L2 3U' 2F' 3R2 3U2 B F' D B' 3F' F' 2L' 3F 2U' 2B' 3F 2D2 2L' 3R 2F 2D F2 3R2 U' 2F U2 F' 2D' 2B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 3D2 2R' 3B 2F2 2R R 2F2 2L' 3R 2R' 2D2 3U2 2L 3F' L 3R' 2D' 3D 3L2 3U2 2L' 2U' 3R2 R F2 D L 3B' 2F' 2D' U 2R' 2B 2D 2U U 2B2 3F' L 2F' 2R 2F' 2U R2 D' 2B L F' 3L' 3U 3L 3U 2L 3B 3R 3D2 3R' B 2F' F' D 3U2 2L' 3U 3R 3B2 3F' 2F L2 B 3U 3R 3U' 2U' B' 3B' 2U R' D L' 2L' 3L 3R 2R2 3U2 3L U2 3L' 3R 2D' U2 3B' 3L 3R' B2 2B2 3F2 2R' 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' B2 R F2 B' R2 U D2 B2 L B F' R' L' D2 R' B U R B Rw Uw
*2. *R F L D2 L' U2 L' U2 D' F' U2 B2 F L2 U F2 B2 L' R' D' U2 Fw Uw2
*3. *B U' F2 L' B U2 L' D2 R' D' R' L' B2 L R2 F2 D2 F L2 B R Uw
*4. *D2 R2 B2 D U2 F' L D B' U F2 L B' D F B R' B' U' R B Rw2 Uw
*5. *R U' F U D R' B' U' L2 D L' U L2 F2 B2 U' F B2 U' R B' Rw' Uw
*6. *U' R2 F R D R' U R U D' L2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 F B U2 R2 B Rw Uw
*7. *F B D' U L' U' R2 D' R B' F2 L2 D L2 D F B U2 D2 R D Rw' Uw
*8. *B' U R' B2 L' U' D' R2 U L R' D' L' F' B' U2 R2 B D2 R2 L Fw Uw'
*9. *F2 L U B L B R2 L' B2 D2 B' D B L' B' U2 R F L2 B2 L Fw Uw2
*10. *L' F' D' F' L2 U' R' L2 B2 U2 D B' U F2 L2 F' B2 D2 B' D' Fw' Uw2
*11. *F B' R U2 D2 L2 D B' L2 B F' R' U2 D2 R2 B' F U' B Rw2 Uw2
*12. *L R' F' D F2 U B' F' D' B2 R2 F' L' D' L B' U' B2 D' L D Fw' Uw
*13. *U D2 F R' D' U2 R D2 R2 B' F D' L' U' B2 L' U R F' U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*14. *F D F R D2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 R B R2 U2 F' U' B2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*15. *F' B R' D L' F2 U' R2 U' D2 F U2 L2 U D2 L' D F D U' F' Rw' Uw'
*16. *D' L' R2 U2 L2 F U D2 R' F' D2 F2 D' L F R F' D' L Fw
*17. *B' U' B D B' F2 R' B U B2 U' B' F' L' U B F' L' R D Fw Uw
*18. *U' L2 B2 U' R' B D R L U R B R2 F U D F2 U D' R' Fw
*19. *L' F D' F2 B D U2 B U2 F2 L R F B' D U2 B2 U2 R L U' Fw' Uw'
*20. *U B' D' F2 L' U2 D L2 D' R' L B2 R2 B' R' B2 L' B2 D2 U Fw Uw2
*21. *U' R' F D U' R U B' D R2 B2 F' U L D' R2 L' F B' U B2 Rw2 Uw'
*22. *U2 F' R2 B' L F' L U2 R' L B' U' L' U2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 Fw Uw'
*23. *U L R' D2 L D U2 B D' B' L2 B D2 F2 R F2 L D2 U2 R2 Fw Uw2
*24. *L B' U' B F' D' F L2 B R F' U2 B D2 B F' L F' B' D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*25. *D2 R2 U D L2 R F B2 D U' B F2 L' D2 U B' D' F' D' F' B' Rw Uw2
*26. *L F' U2 D' F2 U2 F' U' F U B D U L B R' B2 D R F Rw2
*27. *U D2 L2 B L2 F' U' B2 U R' L U F D F' L' F' R2 L' D Rw' Uw'
*28. *F2 B D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' U' B2 D2 L' B' L2 B' R D2 B2 D2 F Rw2 Uw
*29. *L' R B2 R' B' U2 D2 B D' R2 D2 L' R F2 B' L' F R' U2 R' F Rw2 Uw2
*30. *D' F B' U R D2 U' F2 U' R B2 U R U2 B' F D2 R B Rw2 Uw2
*31. *F' U' L2 U2 R F2 L D2 B' R F' L2 R D F2 U' F' L' U2 Fw' Uw
*32. *L2 D2 F2 R' D2 F R' B F D2 L B2 R B2 D' U2 L B L' F2 Uw'
*33. *D2 L F L' U2 D2 B' R L2 B F U R2 F U2 F U' D' B L' Fw Uw'
*34. *F D U' R D2 F' D' F2 B2 L2 U2 L R2 F' L D R B D R2 L2 Fw'
*35. *B2 U B2 F L2 B' L' R D2 L' D B' R2 L' U B' U2 L' D' B2 Rw Uw'
*36. *L B2 D U' F2 B U F' B L2 R U L R B L B2 F2 D' Fw Uw
*37. *L2 B R2 F' R B L2 F' B' L' B F2 U2 F2 R D U L' R Fw Uw2
*38. *R L U L R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L F2 D F U2 B' L' F L2 U Rw Uw'
*39. *B2 L' D2 L' U' L2 B' F' D2 F' U' R2 U' B' F R2 F2 R F2 B' Rw' Uw
*40. *D L U' D' B D' B2 R' U' F2 D2 L R' U' F' R2 D B' U F' B Rw Uw2
*41. *U' D R2 U B2 R' U2 D L B F2 D2 U F2 U2 D' L D L2 R' Fw'
*42. *B2 L F2 D2 U' B' D L' B2 F' U' F D2 R' L D2 R2 F B2 Rw2 Uw
*43. *R' U2 D F U2 B L2 F L' D2 L' D' B2 R2 B F L2 U' R' B R2 Fw Uw
*44. *D' L2 U2 B' D' U2 L2 U F' L2 B2 R2 B' U2 R L' D' F2 D Fw Uw2
*45. *B2 R2 L' U2 R' U R2 U2 B L' D' R' L' D B2 F2 R B' L' F Rw2 Uw
*46. *U2 D' B L' D' F B R B' D' U' B' L B F2 U2 R' B R2 L2 U Rw Uw
*47. *L U' L2 D' U' B F2 D2 B' F U2 B' D U' B F' R U2 L2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *D' R D' B' U2 L2 B R' F2 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 F' L2 B R' D2 B2 D' Fw Uw
*49. *L2 F' L' U' L D2 L' U B' D R2 B2 R2 U D B' D U2 F' U' D2 Rw Uw2
*50. *B F' L2 R D B2 U2 D L D' F2 D U2 L B U R B R2 D2 L Fw' Uw2
*51. *D' R2 B L' F2 U B' F2 U2 D2 B D U' B2 F2 R' D' F2 U D Fw' Uw'
*52. *U2 F B D B' L' U D L B2 R' U' F2 U' D' L F2 U2 R L' U' Rw2 Uw
*53. *U D2 R B L D B L2 D' L B D' R D B L F' R' D' F2 Rw'
*54. *U2 L2 D R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R' U' R2 U2 F U R2 D' F' Rw2 Uw
*55. *L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 R F B R' U' F B R F2 D R2 L U' D' Rw2 Uw
*56. *L U2 R' F L2 F2 R' L2 F L2 F' U R' D2 L R F' R' B' R' L2 Fw' Uw
*57. *R B2 U' D B R B2 U' R2 F L U B2 R L2 F' U L U' Fw Uw2
*58. *F D' F2 L2 F2 R B R2 F' U2 R' B2 F U' B2 D L2 D2 R D' Rw Uw'
*59. *B' R L F2 B' L U2 B' F' U2 F' R' D' U2 R' U' B' R F' R2 U' Rw Uw2
*60. *D' B D2 B2 L' D R2 L B L' D' L' R' U L F D R U' Rw Uw
*61. *D' R F D U L2 F D' F L R' F2 D2 B2 R' U' R F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*62. *B2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U D F' L' R' U B U2 D F D2 F' Rw Uw
*63. *R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' L2 F U2 B2 F U2 L2 U L U B' L2 F2 Uw
*64. *B2 F L2 D' F' R' B L2 B2 F' D' B' F2 L B U' D R2 F' L' Fw Uw2
*65. *F2 R F B2 R D2 U F' D' B2 L B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R L2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*66. *F' U' L2 R B' D L2 F2 L2 B2 L' U L2 U' B' R D2 L' R' U' Fw Uw'
*67. *L2 F U F' B' L2 B2 U D B F D2 L2 R2 D' L' U2 D' R2 F' Rw' Uw2
*68. *D' R' B R2 L D R2 U' F B D' U F' R2 B R2 D U' F Rw' Uw
*69. *U2 R2 F' L' B' R2 F2 B' D U' R' L B' F' L' R U B' D' L' Fw Uw2
*70. *L2 U D2 R' B2 U2 L R' U' B U B U R D2 R2 F2 U D F' Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' D2 L2 D R B' L F2 L D R' F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R
*2. *D B2 U2 F2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B R2 F' L' U' R' B2 L' R2 B2
*3. *L2 F' D' F' U' D F L U B' R2 B2 R2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R' L2 F2
*4. *L2 D2 B U2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 L2 D L' F' L2 B2 D
*5. *D2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 R' B' L' D R2 D' L2 B' D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D' L D R' B2 D' R U2 B L
*2. *U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D U R2 B R' U' L U2 B' U' F' R' B
*3. *B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' U' F' U F2 R2 F' D R U2 B' F
*4. *F2 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B R' U' L2 B D' F U' B2 D2
*5. *D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 F U' B2 L' F L' B L2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 L' F R' D2 R' U' B D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U
*2. *B2 D2 L R U2 B2 L2 R' F2 L' F L2 D U' L R D' R F2 U2
*3. *B2 U' R D' B U D' B2 R D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D'
*4. *D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B' L F D2 L2 F' R' D' U2 B
*5. *L2 B2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U L' U L' R' D' L' B R2 D R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' R F U' F L' B' U' L F R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F' D2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 U' B L2 R D2 U F2 L2 B' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B L2 B R2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 B R' D' B R' U F2 L' F D B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R2 U' F' R F' U2 F'
*3. *B2 D L2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 U L2 R D' B R' D' R' U B D2
*4. *R' Fw2 D' B2 D U2 L' U' B' D' L Fw2 F2 D' Uw Rw' D' U' B2 F U2 Fw2 R' Fw D L' Uw B Fw U' F2 D Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 D'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F R U' R2 F2 U R F2 U2
*3. *F2 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 L2 F D2 R B U2 R2 U R' D' F2 D2 B F
*4. *F' L' U L2 B L2 D Rw' Fw' R' Fw F' U' Rw B Uw Fw F R U Rw2 F2 L2 R2 U B' Fw2 Rw' Fw' L D2 F Rw U' Rw R2 Fw2 D F' D
*5. *Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 L2 Bw Fw' Uw2 Bw Fw F2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' F' D Dw2 U R D F' U B' Bw2 D Rw R' D Bw U B Fw2 D' Uw F Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw' R2 U' L F' Lw2 B D2 Uw B Lw2 Rw' R' Bw' Fw F D2 Dw' R U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 U'
*3. *B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 R B' D R' F L' R' B' L
*4. *L Rw2 U R' B2 Fw Uw B U2 Fw' Uw U2 B F' D B' Fw U2 F2 L' Rw' D' B2 D' U Rw' R2 D' L R' Uw' R2 U B Fw2 F Uw R D' U
*5. *D2 Lw' F' Rw2 R' U' L2 Rw' D Rw' Dw Lw B Rw' Bw Uw U Bw2 F2 Uw' B Fw L Rw2 R' B' F L' Lw' F2 R' F2 D Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw Lw Rw2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 Fw F' L2 Uw Bw2 F2 Uw2 U Bw2 Rw2 B' F Lw2 D' Uw2 Rw
*6. *2U 3F' 2L2 3F' 2U2 B2 2B2 3F' 2U2 B' 3F' 2R2 D2 2F2 U F' 2D' L 2B 2U2 B2 2D' 2F' 2R2 D U2 L' 2B L B2 3F 2D2 U 3F2 F2 2R D2 2L' 2R2 U 3R' 3F D 3U' 2U2 B2 2L2 2R' 2U 2L' 2D2 R' F2 U 2L 2F' F2 2U' U 2R' U' 3F L2 3R' D 2D2 L 3R 2R' D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F R F2 U' F' R2 U
*3. *R2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F L D R' F L F D' F2
*4. *Rw2 D' Uw' R' Fw' Uw' U' B' Uw' Fw R' Uw B' U2 B2 F2 Uw' Rw' R Uw' F' Rw' U2 F D Rw Uw2 Rw2 U' R' D2 L R D2 Rw' B2 D' Uw' U' Rw'
*5. *Lw Uw2 L2 Fw' D2 Rw' R D L2 Lw2 Dw' R2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' Uw Fw' F' L B' Lw2 D B Dw Uw' Rw D' Lw R' B F Rw2 Dw2 B R' Uw' Fw' L U2 F' Rw Uw' U2 B' Uw Lw2 D' Rw' F2 L R Uw' L Uw Lw R Bw2
*6. *2R 2F2 2D2 2F' L2 3U' 2B2 3U2 2L 2D2 2L2 3R 2U' L' 2R' 2D' 2U' 2F 2L 2R2 2F2 L2 3F 2L 2B 2L R 3U2 2B 2D2 L 2B D 3U R U F' D' F' 2U2 2F U' 3F 3U 2L' R' 2B2 2F R D 2D' F' D' 2R 3U' F 2L 2R' 2D2 2F' 3R F D2 U2 3R' 2R2 3U2 2F' L2 2R
*7. *U2 2L2 3L D 2U2 U 2B2 L2 3D2 B' 3D 2L' 3L2 F 3R2 3D2 3U2 2B' L D2 L2 U 3L' 2U 3B2 3D' 3F' R' F D' 2R2 2B' 3F' L2 F2 3D U' 2B L' 2L 3F' 2F L U' 2B 2L2 3L R' B' 2L' 3B2 3U 2R' B2 F 3U2 2U B 2B' 3L2 B L' 3F2 F 2D 3R F2 D U2 3F 3L' 3D U2 L 2L' 2B' 3R2 3F U 3R 2R' B2 3B2 2F2 R' 2U 2L D' 2B' 3F 2F2 3R' 3U' L' 2L2 3F2 2L2 2F' 3D2 U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR1- DL1+ UL2+ U2- R3+ D6+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U4- R4+ D1+ L3+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR1+ DL1+ UL4+ U1- R2+ D1+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R1- D2+ L5+ ALL3- UR DR 
*3. *UR5- DR2+ DL5+ UL3+ U6+ R4- D4- L0+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R0+ D6+ L2- ALL2- DR 
*4. *UR4+ DR5- DL4+ UL3+ U2- R5- D1- L1- ALL3- y2 U4+ R2- D5- L3+ ALL4- UR 
*5. *UR5- DR0+ DL3- UL4- U4- R0+ D2+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R4+ D1- L5- ALL4- UR DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' B' R' U B R' L' l r' b' u'
*2. *U' R' L' B' L' R U' B l r' b u
*3. *R' U' L' R' L U' R' U l' u'
*4. *U' B U' B U R' L' R' l r' u'
*5. *U R' L' U B' L U L' l u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 6) / (-2, -4)
*2. *(4, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (-5, -4) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, -1)
*4. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(-3, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R' U L R U L B' U B'
*2. *R B L R B U B' R L B R
*3. *L R L R' U B U B L U' L'
*4. *B R U' B L B' U R' L U' L'
*5. *R L B L' R' B U' L U' B L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 U2 F R' F R' F U'
*3. *B R' B L' U F2 R F B' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D
*4. *Uw R2 U' F L D F2 U2 R Fw2 F2 Uw B2 Uw F' L2 Rw D2 L' U Fw' Rw' U' B' Uw' Fw2 D Fw' Rw Fw' L2 Rw' F' Rw2 Fw L B' Fw' U L
*5. *B Fw' U L' R2 Uw' B2 Bw D' Lw2 U' Rw Uw' B' Bw2 D2 Dw2 U2 Lw' B2 Uw L' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Bw' Lw Fw D' Fw2 L R Bw' Lw Bw' Dw2 U Rw' D' Dw' Lw F Uw2 Rw R2 Bw Rw U' Lw Rw' Bw' Uw Fw2 F2 L2 Lw' Fw' Dw' U
*OH. *R2 B' L2 B' D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' D U B U2 L2 R' D2 L' U
*Clock. *UR4- DR4+ DL6+ UL6+ U1+ R6+ D3- L4- ALL2+ y2 U3- R1+ D5+ L6+ ALL4+ DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' R B L U' L U' l r b u
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *U L U R B L' R B' U' B R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b' f' F' R' B' l' r' b' R B F R' F' L' B' L
*2. *B R F' b l f' r L' F' L' F' L' R' B' F' L'
*3. *L F' b l' L B R b r f F R' F' L R' F' R'
*4. *R B' l' L' F' f' l r B L B' L B' L R' B'
*5. *F' L f' F' r' f' B' R' B' R F L' B' F L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw L' Bw Uw' B Lw Uw L R' B' Lw Uw' Rw Lw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw Rw' u r' b
*2. *Lw U B' Rw Bw' U Bw' U R Bw' L' Rw' Lw' Rw' Lw Bw' Rw Uw Bw' u' r'
*3. *R' Bw' Lw Bw' Lw L' R B Rw U' Uw' Rw Bw Uw Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw Uw' u l' r b'
*4. *Uw L' Uw' Rw' B Uw' Lw' R B Lw U' Bw' Rw Bw' Lw' Rw Bw Lw' u' l b
*5. *Uw' L' Bw' L' R Bw' Lw' Bw' U' B Uw' Bw Uw' Rw' Bw Rw Bw l r' b'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2019)

Results for week 51: Congratulations (yet again) to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(168)
1.  1.26 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.29 Stefan173
3.  1.43 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  1.55 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1.62 MichaelNielsen
6.  1.66 asacuber
7.  1.81 TipsterTrickster
8.  1.90 ExultantCarn
9.  1.96 Legomanz
9.  1.96 Michał Krasowski
11.  1.99 OriginalUsername
12.  2.07 JoXCuber
13.  2.10 Sean Hartman
14.  2.14 Angry_Mob
15.  2.22 David ep
16.  2.33 ichcubegern
17.  2.37 Nutybaconator
18.  2.45 wuque man
19.  2.48 Trig0n
20.  2.58 thecubingwizard
21.  2.60 daniel678
21.  2.60 NathanaelCubes
21.  2.60 Ontricus
24.  2.65 Helmer Ewert
25.  2.68 BradyCubes08
26.  2.70 hollower147
26.  2.70 jancsi02
28.  2.73 G2013
29.  2.87 JakubDrobny
29.  2.87 JustinTimeCuber
31.  2.89 Tommy Kiprillis
32.  2.91 cuberkid10
33.  2.92 V.Kochergin
34.  2.95 Luke Garrett
35.  2.96 DGCubes
36.  2.98 boroc226han
37.  3.09 HawaiiLife745
38.  3.11 tJardigradHe
39.  3.12 smackbadatskewb
40.  3.17 AidanNoogie
41.  3.26 2017LAMB06
42.  3.30 Logan
43.  3.31 Cuz Red
44.  3.32 Shadowjockey
45.  3.35 MrKuba600
45.  3.35 BraydenTheCuber
47.  3.36 Sub1Hour
48.  3.43 Dream Cubing
49.  3.48 cuber-26
50.  3.50 Fred Lang
50.  3.50 VJW
52.  3.51 riz3ndrr
53.  3.56 Mageminx
53.  3.56 Rollercoasterben
55.  3.62 KrokosB
56.  3.63 AlphaCam625
57.  3.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
57.  3.69 jvier
59.  3.73 NewoMinx
59.  3.73 eyeball321
61.  3.76 Coinman_
62.  3.79 dollarstorecubes
62.  3.79 SpiFunTastic
64.  3.80 KingCobble29
64.  3.80 Ghost Cuber
66.  3.81 BradenTheMagician
66.  3.81 abhijat
68.  3.82 Neb
68.  3.82 Matthew d
70.  3.84 bennettstouder
70.  3.84 Antto Pitkänen
72.  3.85 MCuber
73.  3.88 Jaime CG
74.  3.96 elliottk_
75.  3.97 weatherman223
76.  4.00 parkertrager
76.  4.00 tc kruber
78.  4.02 Dillyweed
79.  4.05 mihnea3000
79.  4.05 remopihel
81.  4.08 Billybong378
82.  4.09 fun at the joy
83.  4.11 Elf
84.  4.19 nikodem.rudy
85.  4.24 Cooki348
86.  4.25 wearephamily1719
87.  4.27 Aadil- ali
88.  4.34 DesertWolf
89.  4.40 Nicos
90.  4.42 Parke187
91.  4.43 ThatLucas
92.  4.44 bandi72006
93.  4.46 Liam Wadek
94.  4.49 KingCanyon
94.  4.49 Skullush
94.  4.49 MattP98
97.  4.52 Dylan Swarts
98.  4.61 d2polld
99.  4.65 Rubiksdude4144
100.  4.66 Alpha cuber
100.  4.66 João Vinicius
102.  4.67 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  4.70 OJ Cubing
104.  4.81 Isaac Latta
105.  4.85 Koen van Aller
106.  4.88 Jmuncuber
107.  4.90 ABadRubiksSolver
108.  4.92 RapsinSix
109.  4.98 Awder
109.  4.98 george dunners
109.  4.98 Pratyush Manas
112.  5.03 qT Tp
113.  5.04 VDel_234_
114.  5.06 cubeshepherd
115.  5.08 lumes2121
116.  5.09 brad711
117.  5.16 John Benwell
118.  5.17 [email protected]
118.  5.17 PotatoesAreUs
120.  5.19 tavery343
121.  5.22 Triangles_are_cubers
122.  5.26 swankfukinc
123.  5.35 vilkkuti25
124.  5.36 revaldoah
125.  5.53 Ian Pang
126.  5.55 dschieses
126.  5.55 SpeedCubeReview
128.  5.60 skewby_cuber
128.  5.60 topppits
130.  5.61 ngmh
131.  5.62 Comvat
131.  5.62 pizzacrust
133.  5.66 MarixPix
134.  5.67 PingPongCuber
135.  5.69 Cube to Cube
136.  5.77 BenChristman1
137.  5.78 taco_schell
138.  5.82 CurlyFries
139.  6.00 begiuli65
140.  6.08 ProStar
141.  6.10 Immolated-Marmoset
141.  6.10 Thelegend12
143.  6.11 HooverCuber
144.  6.12 Tperm321
145.  6.24 UnknownCanvas
146.  6.37 2019DWYE01
147.  6.42 Petri Krzywacki
148.  6.69 Nathanael Robertson
149.  6.77 VIBE_ZT
150.  6.80 skewbercuber
151.  6.88 LoiteringCuber
152.  6.94 goidlon
153.  6.95 Henry Lipka
154.  8.20 Mike Hughey
155.  8.22 rubyakdks kube
156.  8.35 freshcuber.de
157.  8.43 ItsSnazzle
158.  8.47 sporteisvogel
159.  8.76 One Wheel
160.  8.78 MarkA64
161.  9.92 Master_Disaster
162.  10.05 HighQualityCollection
163.  11.93 SoaringAscent
164.  12.12 cfopboy
165.  12.53 SolidJoltBlue
166.  12.89 Jacck
167.  15.92 MatsBergsten
168.  20.42 Eligora


*3x3x3*(202)
1.  6.70 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.15 Tommy Kiprillis
3.  7.44 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  7.52 Luke Garrett
5.  7.70 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.83 jancsi02
7.  8.10 turtwig
8.  8.28 cuberkid10
9.  8.31 daniel678
10.  8.32 parkertrager
11.  8.35 Sean Hartman
12.  8.45 boroc226han
13.  8.50 smackbadatskewb
14.  8.64 OriginalUsername
15.  8.74 AlphaCam625
16.  8.76 tJardigradHe
17.  8.89 Dream Cubing
18.  8.95 mihnea3000
19.  8.96 thecubingwizard
20.  9.01 2017LAMB06
21.  9.03 Zeke Mackay
22.  9.14 AidanNoogie
23.  9.19 BradyCubes08
24.  9.29 Michał Krasowski
25.  9.34 cuber-26
26.  9.35 Keenan Johnson
26.  9.35 JustinTimeCuber
28.  9.37 David ep
29.  9.38 wuque man
30.  9.39 MichaelNielsen
31.  9.44 tc kruber
32.  9.45 Shadowjockey
33.  9.46 HawaiiLife745
34.  9.51 Ontricus
35.  9.58 JakubDrobny
36.  9.65 ExultantCarn
37.  9.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  9.78 Awder
39.  9.82 yourmotherfly
40.  9.87 JoXCuber
41.  9.91 V.Kochergin
42.  9.97 MegaminxMan
42.  9.97 MartinN13
44.  10.00 zhata
45.  10.04 NathanaelCubes
46.  10.05 Mageminx
47.  10.13 Dillyweed
48.  10.18 KrokosB
49.  10.26 ichcubegern
49.  10.26 dollarstorecubes
51.  10.27 MrKuba600
52.  10.32 NewoMinx
52.  10.32 Nicos
54.  10.33 Elf
55.  10.42 BradenTheMagician
56.  10.55 DGCubes
57.  10.65 VJW
58.  10.70 asacuber
58.  10.70 Nutybaconator
60.  10.75 DhruvA
61.  10.79 [email protected]
62.  10.96 Logan
63.  10.99 abunickabhi
64.  11.09 Fred Lang
65.  11.17 Coinman_
66.  11.19 jvier
67.  11.27 Ian Pang
68.  11.34 fun at the joy
69.  11.35 Liam Wadek
70.  11.42 MCuber
71.  11.46 Dylan Swarts
72.  11.66 sigalig
73.  11.68 G2013
74.  11.73 Cooki348
75.  11.79 elliottk_
76.  11.88 skewby_cuber
77.  11.98 speedcube.insta
78.  12.00 Sub1Hour
79.  12.11 João Vinicius
80.  12.13 riz3ndrr
81.  12.16 remopihel
82.  12.22 Abhi
83.  12.23 weatherman223
84.  12.24 eyeball321
85.  12.26 20luky3
86.  12.29 xyzzy
87.  12.38 LoiteringCuber
88.  12.44 nikodem.rudy
89.  12.46 OJ Cubing
90.  12.51 Henry Lipka
91.  12.63 abhijat
92.  12.77 MarixPix
93.  12.84 Parke187
94.  12.85 Skullush
95.  12.91 Neb
96.  12.92 brad711
97.  13.06 KingCobble29
98.  13.11 MattP98
99.  13.17 Isaac Latta
100.  13.19 TheNoobCuber
100.  13.19 Cubing5life
102.  13.27 PotatoesAreUs
103.  13.28 Cuz Red
104.  13.33 Rollercoasterben
105.  13.34 [email protected]
106.  13.41 fortissim2
107.  13.55 Trig0n
108.  13.60 oliver sitja sichel
109.  13.72 Angry_Mob
109.  13.72 Underwatercuber
111.  13.83 Koen van Aller
112.  13.93 swankfukinc
113.  13.95 buzzteam4
114.  14.03 SpeedCubeReview
115.  14.08 Ghost Cuber
116.  14.10 lumes2121
117.  14.12 george dunners
118.  14.16 ican97
119.  14.23 d2polld
120.  14.25 Antto Pitkänen
121.  14.37 ThatLucas
122.  14.44 tavery343
123.  14.51 thatkid
124.  14.60 Zagros
125.  14.83 Jaime CG
125.  14.83 DesertWolf
127.  14.85 BraydenTheCuber
128.  14.89 begiuli65
129.  14.97 revaldoah
130.  14.99 KingCanyon
131.  15.01 InlandEmpireCuber
132.  15.03 SpiFunTastic
133.  15.20 Jmuncuber
134.  15.24 [email protected]
135.  15.35 Aadil- ali
136.  15.44 sqAree
137.  15.46 Rubiksdude4144
138.  15.84 cubeshepherd
139.  15.91 ngmh
140.  16.23 bennettstouder
141.  16.29 Jaycubes
142.  16.34 Matthew d
143.  16.42 Billybong378
144.  16.43 audiophile121
145.  16.80 John Benwell
146.  16.82 rubyakdks kube
147.  17.32 topppits
148.  17.37 Alpha cuber
149.  17.41 CurlyFries
150.  17.60 Lvl9001Wizard
151.  18.09 Cube to Cube
152.  18.17 VDel_234_
153.  18.21 Immolated-Marmoset
154.  18.25 pizzacrust
155.  18.29 Petri Krzywacki
156.  18.35 qT Tp
157.  18.36 Comvat
158.  18.71 VIBE_ZT
159.  18.99 HooverCuber
160.  19.05 UnknownCanvas
161.  19.07 Tperm321
162.  19.09 Triangles_are_cubers
163.  19.18 vilkkuti25
164.  19.53 Fredrick
165.  19.67 BenChristman1
166.  20.01 PingPongCuber
167.  20.03 bgcatfan
168.  20.40 taco_schell
169.  20.45 HighQualityCollection
170.  20.57 [email protected]
171.  20.59 Mike Hughey
172.  20.81 Dr.Cubic
173.  21.01 2019DWYE01
174.  21.69 ProStar
175.  21.80 Thelegend12
176.  22.22 ZZ'er
177.  22.62 ABadRubiksSolver
178.  22.81 Stefan173
179.  22.91 PetrusQuber
180.  22.96 bandi72006
181.  23.11 skewbercuber
182.  23.42 Justin Miner
183.  24.31 MarkA64
184.  24.52 dschieses
185.  24.82 freshcuber.de
186.  24.93 goidlon
187.  25.03 One Wheel
188.  25.12 Pratyush Manas
189.  25.18 hollower147
189.  25.18 SoaringAscent
191.  25.25 Nathanael Robertson
192.  25.34 wearephamily1719
193.  25.74 Master_Disaster
194.  27.03 cfopboy
195.  28.65 sporteisvogel
196.  30.39 CubiBubi
197.  30.74 Jacck
198.  33.16 MJCuber05
199.  33.86 MatsBergsten
200.  38.39 ItsSnazzle
201.  44.84 SolidJoltBlue
202.  53.14 Jennswans


*4x4x4*(133)
1.  29.02 jancsi02
2.  29.17 cuberkid10
3.  31.75 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  32.15 tJardigradHe
5.  32.96 Khairur Rachim
6.  34.00 thecubingwizard
7.  34.50 OriginalUsername
8.  34.58 Tommy Kiprillis
9.  34.62 Sean Hartman
10.  34.87 Dream Cubing
11.  35.22 wuque man
12.  35.97 MrKuba600
13.  35.98 mihnea3000
14.  36.33 AidanNoogie
15.  36.76 Elf
16.  36.85 G2013
17.  37.33 Michał Krasowski
18.  38.54 Nicos
19.  38.83 ichcubegern
20.  39.13 boroc226han
21.  39.17 NewoMinx
22.  39.35 JakubDrobny
23.  39.51 Mageminx
24.  39.76 MichaelNielsen
25.  40.13 HawaiiLife745
26.  40.53 Dillyweed
27.  41.04 nikodem.rudy
28.  41.20 dollarstorecubes
29.  41.23 DhruvA
30.  41.52 Coinman_
31.  41.98 BradenTheMagician
32.  42.52 Ontricus
33.  42.67 João Vinicius
34.  43.01 BradyCubes08
35.  43.12 asacuber
36.  43.41 DGCubes
37.  43.51 JustinTimeCuber
38.  43.95 Luke Garrett
39.  44.29 smackbadatskewb
40.  44.61 V.Kochergin
41.  45.09 MegaminxMan
42.  45.54 remopihel
43.  45.55 Logan
44.  45.61 jvier
45.  45.81 abhijat
46.  45.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  46.11 fun at the joy
48.  46.35 TheNoobCuber
49.  46.41 Fred Lang
50.  46.53 Skullush
51.  46.86 Awder
52.  46.93 AlphaCam625
53.  47.25 abunickabhi
54.  47.49 20luky3
55.  48.08 Neb
56.  48.72 Sub1Hour
57.  48.93 MCuber
58.  49.81 thatkid
59.  49.87 MattP98
60.  50.43 PotatoesAreUs
61.  50.48 begiuli65
62.  50.56 Rollercoasterben
63.  50.76 Henry Lipka
64.  51.07 swankfukinc
65.  51.32 xyzzy
66.  52.46 Nutybaconator
67.  52.50 Antto Pitkänen
68.  53.50 skewby_cuber
69.  53.61 OJ Cubing
70.  54.08 Cooki348
71.  54.41 LoiteringCuber
72.  55.42 DesertWolf
73.  55.71 NathanaelCubes
74.  55.74 tavery343
75.  55.82 Isaac Latta
76.  55.98 bennettstouder
77.  56.18 ThatLucas
78.  57.37 Koen van Aller
79.  57.48 VJW
80.  57.72 Dylan Swarts
81.  57.93 weatherman223
82.  59.24 UnknownCanvas
83.  59.30 lumes2121
84.  59.53 SpeedCubeReview
85.  59.63 eyeball321
86.  1:00.35 Parke187
87.  1:00.94 d2polld
88.  1:01.16 Rubiksdude4144
89.  1:01.23 buzzteam4
90.  1:01.30 topppits
91.  1:01.38 Liam Wadek
92.  1:01.40 MarixPix
93.  1:02.49 qT Tp
94.  1:02.92 Jaime CG
95.  1:04.11 Ian Pang
96.  1:04.68 CurlyFries
97.  1:05.26 vilkkuti25
98.  1:05.94 pizzacrust
99.  1:06.95 cubeshepherd
100.  1:09.43 InlandEmpireCuber
101.  1:09.89 ngmh
102.  1:09.99 HooverCuber
103.  1:12.06 Matthew d
103.  1:12.06 SpiFunTastic
105.  1:14.37 brad711
106.  1:14.51 Petri Krzywacki
107.  1:15.56 HighQualityCollection
108.  1:15.58 Dr.Cubic
109.  1:16.99 Jmuncuber
110.  1:19.68 PingPongCuber
111.  1:21.28 2019DWYE01
112.  1:23.76 Comvat
113.  1:24.40 Thelegend12
114.  1:24.92 [email protected]
115.  1:26.05 Triangles_are_cubers
116.  1:26.29 One Wheel
117.  1:26.66 Billybong378
118.  1:27.12 VDel_234_
119.  1:29.17 KingCobble29
120.  1:29.19 Mike Hughey
121.  1:31.93 wearephamily1719
122.  1:34.47 SoaringAscent
123.  1:36.10 taco_schell
124.  1:37.70 BraydenTheCuber
125.  1:41.30 sporteisvogel
126.  1:42.62 BenChristman1
127.  1:54.26 Jacck
128.  2:00.58 skewbercuber
129.  2:01.06 hollower147
130.  2:09.36 cfopboy
131.  2:17.44 MatsBergsten
132.  2:25.84 Master_Disaster
133.  DNF revaldoah


*5x5x5*(82)
1.  55.67 cuberkid10
2.  58.49 jancsi02
3.  1:00.58 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:01.16 Dream Cubing
5.  1:02.46 tJardigradHe
6.  1:03.55 thecubingwizard
7.  1:04.15 OriginalUsername
8.  1:04.16 Tommy Kiprillis
9.  1:06.02 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:06.32 ichcubegern
11.  1:10.15 NewoMinx
12.  1:10.35 wuque man
13.  1:13.31 Michał Krasowski
14.  1:13.56 MrKuba600
15.  1:13.62 mihnea3000
16.  1:14.89 AidanNoogie
17.  1:14.98 cuber-26
18.  1:15.98 HawaiiLife745
19.  1:16.17 G2013
20.  1:16.64 JakubDrobny
21.  1:17.08 Nicos
22.  1:17.36 João Vinicius
23.  1:17.68 Mageminx
24.  1:18.59 DGCubes
25.  1:19.41 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:19.82 Coinman_
27.  1:20.47 fun at the joy
28.  1:20.90 MCuber
29.  1:21.94 Ontricus
30.  1:22.97 MichaelNielsen
31.  1:23.00 Keroma12
32.  1:23.32 boroc226han
33.  1:24.68 Fred Lang
34.  1:25.22 xyzzy
35.  1:25.73 BradyCubes08
36.  1:25.75 riz3ndrr
37.  1:26.45 abunickabhi
38.  1:27.71 V.Kochergin
39.  1:27.96 nikodem.rudy
40.  1:28.39 Sub1Hour
41.  1:30.97 Awder
42.  1:32.94 OJ Cubing
43.  1:33.05 Dylan Swarts
44.  1:33.36 Logan
45.  1:34.42 20luky3
46.  1:34.62 VJW
47.  1:36.28 Neb
48.  1:39.51 PotatoesAreUs
49.  1:40.26 MarixPix
50.  1:43.70 Liam Wadek
51.  1:44.18 swankfukinc
52.  1:44.69 Henry Lipka
53.  1:44.84 JustinTimeCuber
54.  1:45.68 Rollercoasterben
55.  1:47.06 NathanaelCubes
56.  1:48.01 Antto Pitkänen
57.  1:54.95 cubeshepherd
58.  1:55.12 Cooki348
59.  1:56.86 topppits
60.  1:57.86 vilkkuti25
61.  2:02.45 CurlyFries
62.  2:07.22 weatherman223
63.  2:07.38 KingCanyon
64.  2:14.22 Jmuncuber
65.  2:19.17 Isaac Latta
66.  2:21.74 TheNoobCuber
67.  2:24.32 Petri Krzywacki
68.  2:26.59 One Wheel
69.  2:29.34 lumes2121
70.  2:32.24 2019DWYE01
71.  2:47.81 VDel_234_
72.  2:53.11 Dr.Cubic
73.  3:00.15 HooverCuber
74.  3:06.99 BraydenTheCuber
75.  3:10.96 BenChristman1
76.  3:12.06 sporteisvogel
77.  3:20.30 Jacck
78.  3:59.88 MatsBergsten
79.  4:30.01 Billybong378
80.  5:21.55 hollower147
81.  6:10.10 Master_Disaster
82.  DNF Alea


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:48.92 Dream Cubing
2.  1:52.16 cuberkid10
3.  1:56.87 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:58.76 ichcubegern
5.  2:08.11 tJardigradHe
6.  2:08.90 NewoMinx
7.  2:12.72 OriginalUsername
8.  2:18.15 Elf
9.  2:18.54 Coinman_
10.  2:20.72 HawaiiLife745
11.  2:23.25 MrKuba600
12.  2:25.88 cuber-26
13.  2:30.67 dollarstorecubes
14.  2:31.07 xyzzy
15.  2:37.10 DGCubes
16.  2:41.45 Sub1Hour
17.  2:43.68 Keroma12
18.  2:54.13 Neb
19.  2:55.10 Awder
20.  3:02.07 Dylan Swarts
21.  3:02.65 Luke Garrett
22.  3:04.79 Fred Lang
23.  3:11.72 fun at the joy
24.  3:17.22 VJW
25.  3:34.59 Liam Wadek
26.  3:38.76 swankfukinc
27.  3:45.26 Logan
28.  4:01.83 One Wheel
29.  4:16.69 Rollercoasterben
30.  4:31.46 Petri Krzywacki
31.  4:32.09 vilkkuti25
32.  4:58.99 weatherman223
33.  5:35.70 Jacck
34.  6:33.30 sporteisvogel
35.  6:35.88 Isaac Latta
36.  6:58.28 BraydenTheCuber
37.  7:16.16 MatsBergsten
38.  DNF boroc226han
38.  DNF freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(28)
1.  2:17.44 Dream Cubing
2.  2:27.07 jancsi02
3.  2:47.82 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:49.11 ichcubegern
5.  3:16.88 Coinman_
6.  3:19.26 OriginalUsername
7.  3:23.44 Mageminx
8.  3:25.20 mihnea3000
9.  3:42.64 Keroma12
10.  3:44.97 xyzzy
11.  3:47.22 cuber-26
12.  3:52.65 MrKuba600
13.  4:03.11 dollarstorecubes
14.  4:06.09 Awder
15.  4:15.20 nikodem.rudy
16.  4:16.09 Sub1Hour
17.  4:17.70 DGCubes
18.  4:33.46 Fred Lang
19.  4:58.40 swankfukinc
20.  5:10.68 VJW
21.  5:14.35 Liam Wadek
22.  6:03.45 Rollercoasterben
23.  6:33.89 One Wheel
24.  7:00.62 Petri Krzywacki
25.  7:02.40 vilkkuti25
26.  8:29.38 Isaac Latta
27.  10:44.07 sporteisvogel
28.  DNF brad711


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(52)
1.  6.05 Varun Mohanraj
2.  6.54 asacuber
3.  7.69 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  8.18 JoXCuber
5.  8.40 Angry_Mob
6.  8.41 TipsterTrickster
7.  9.93 Dream Cubing
8.  10.08 Khairur Rachim
9.  11.90 smackbadatskewb
10.  12.28 OriginalUsername
11.  12.71 G2013
12.  13.81 Sean Hartman
13.  13.89 taco_schell
14.  15.11 riz3ndrr
15.  17.13 Tperm321
16.  18.76 fun at the joy
17.  19.16 Dillyweed
18.  19.57 [email protected]
19.  19.60 NathanaelCubes
20.  20.62 MattP98
21.  22.78 MatsBergsten
22.  23.93 Trig0n
23.  24.27 Logan
24.  24.64 ichcubegern
25.  25.36 cuberkid10
26.  25.77 skewby_cuber
27.  25.98 sqAree
28.  28.16 dollarstorecubes
28.  28.16 Nutybaconator
30.  28.31 VJW
31.  30.83 Thelegend12
32.  33.33 Immolated-Marmoset
33.  34.10 DGCubes
34.  35.19 Alpha cuber
35.  36.09 cuber-26
36.  41.15 vilkkuti25
37.  43.06 Jaime CG
38.  43.31 Jacck
39.  48.38 Nathanael Robertson
40.  52.20 ProStar
41.  59.23 JustinTimeCuber
42.  1:06.21 Billybong378
43.  1:09.59 Matthew d
44.  1:26.58 LoiteringCuber
45.  1:32.12 Cube to Cube
46.  3:34.21 hollower147
47.  3:47.76 Master_Disaster
48.  DNF skewbercuber
48.  DNF mihnea3000
48.  DNF BradyCubes08
48.  DNF Henry Lipka
48.  DNF Koen van Aller


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)
1.  22.19 sigalig
2.  22.74 daniel678
3.  23.47 ican97


Spoiler



4.  24.59 G2013
5.  24.69 Andrew_Rizo
6.  28.97 elliottk_
7.  34.45 abunickabhi
8.  45.64 sqAree
9.  46.39 Keroma12
10.  50.36 Logan
11.  52.14 revaldoah
12.  52.17 Sean Hartman
13.  56.85 MattP98
14.  57.79 Dylan Swarts
15.  59.91 BradyCubes08
16.  1:04.91 VJW
17.  1:16.34 Ontricus
18.  1:28.65 MatsBergsten
19.  1:37.52 elimescube
20.  1:39.35 ichcubegern
21.  1:45.16 fun at the joy
22.  1:47.81 DGCubes
23.  1:56.42 Khairur Rachim
24.  2:06.25 dollarstorecubes
25.  2:20.77 brad711
26.  2:23.21 Jacck
27.  2:33.34 Zagros
28.  2:54.09 mihnea3000
29.  3:12.82 Jaime CG
30.  31:09.81 hollower147
31.  DNF ProStar
31.  DNF NathanaelCubes
31.  DNF Master_Disaster
31.  DNF Cheng
31.  DNF freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)
1.  2:48.85 abunickabhi
2.  4:47.89 VJW
3.  6:28.42 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  6:33.12 MatsBergsten
5.  6:58.05 NathanaelCubes
6.  7:33.07 Ontricus
7.  7:44.19 Jacck
8.  8:40.75 DGCubes
9.  11:42.58 brad711
10.  15:04.25 Alpha cuber
11.  16:57.27 Zagros
12.  DNF OJ Cubing
12.  DNF elimescube
12.  DNF One Wheel
12.  DNF Logan
12.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  9:36.81 VJW
2.  10:02.85 Sean Hartman
3.  11:39.17 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  18:51.71 Jacck
5.  DNF OJ Cubing
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF NathanaelCubes
5.  DNF sigalig
5.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF eyeball321
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  20/25 52:34 Dylan Swarts
2.  11/11 36:45 VJW
3.  14/17 54:19 Cuberstache


Spoiler



4.  20/29 57:12 Keroma12
5.  9/10 41:03 NathanaelCubes
6.  10/13 60:00 Jacck
7.  4/22 60:00 Sean Hartman
7.  1/2 6:20 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(136)
1.  11.52 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.62 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  13.28 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.49 Luke Garrett
5.  13.50 tJardigradHe
6.  13.53 Tommy Kiprillis
7.  13.75 Sean Hartman
8.  13.92 OriginalUsername
9.  14.31 mihnea3000
10.  14.85 turtwig
11.  15.07 ichcubegern
12.  15.11 Dream Cubing
13.  15.14 smackbadatskewb
14.  15.27 AlphaCam625
15.  15.44 asacuber
16.  15.56 jancsi02
17.  15.66 NewoMinx
18.  16.22 2017LAMB06
19.  16.33 Coinman_
20.  16.40 thecubingwizard
21.  16.68 cuberkid10
22.  16.77 HawaiiLife745
23.  16.92 AidanNoogie
24.  16.93 abunickabhi
25.  17.08 Helmer Ewert
26.  17.28 jvier
27.  17.55 dollarstorecubes
28.  17.67 Shadowjockey
29.  17.93 MrKuba600
30.  18.39 Nutybaconator
31.  18.57 JakubDrobny
32.  18.67 riz3ndrr
33.  18.72 Nicos
34.  19.01 cuber-26
35.  19.33 wuque man
36.  19.37 Ontricus
37.  19.59 Logan
38.  19.77 Dillyweed
39.  19.97 JoXCuber
40.  20.02 Henry Lipka
41.  20.14 xyzzy
42.  20.23 Michał Krasowski
43.  20.36 nikodem.rudy
44.  20.52 BradyCubes08
45.  20.58 Awder
46.  20.60 KrokosB
47.  20.65 João Vinicius
48.  20.68 MartinN13
49.  21.05 G2013
50.  21.25 MCuber
51.  21.30 sqAree
52.  21.62 Elf
53.  21.67 JustinTimeCuber
54.  22.08 yourmotherfly
55.  22.30 elliottk_
56.  22.65 Trig0n
57.  23.18 Parke187
58.  23.23 V.Kochergin
59.  23.27 Cooki348
60.  23.47 fun at the joy
61.  23.79 Mageminx
62.  23.81 remopihel
63.  23.84 weatherman223
64.  24.09 fortissim2
65.  24.84 revaldoah
66.  25.07 LoiteringCuber
67.  25.43 speedcube.insta
68.  25.47 Sub1Hour
69.  25.49 VJW
70.  25.98 Matthew d
71.  26.17 TheNoobCuber
72.  26.31 Antto Pitkänen
73.  26.32 DGCubes
74.  26.54 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  27.08 Fred Lang
76.  27.11 MattP98
77.  27.45 Neb
78.  27.65 skewby_cuber
79.  28.02 brad711
80.  28.10 DesertWolf
81.  28.45 eyeball321
82.  28.55 ngmh
83.  29.15 Liam Wadek
84.  29.24 PotatoesAreUs
85.  29.41 tavery343
86.  29.85 lumes2121
87.  29.90 Dylan Swarts
88.  30.32 Jaime CG
89.  30.43 bennettstouder
90.  30.48 pizzacrust
91.  30.53 ican97
92.  30.64 HooverCuber
93.  30.85 Alea
94.  31.45 Comvat
95.  31.59 KingCanyon
96.  32.03 Isaac Latta
97.  32.48 Koen van Aller
98.  32.69 swankfukinc
99.  32.72 Rollercoasterben
100.  32.82 KingCobble29
101.  32.97 [email protected]
102.  35.26 Petri Krzywacki
103.  35.40 HighQualityCollection
104.  36.40 Immolated-Marmoset
105.  36.58 VIBE_ZT
106.  36.76 Triangles_are_cubers
107.  37.05 freshcuber.de
108.  37.26 george dunners
109.  37.44 PingPongCuber
110.  37.73 Fredrick
111.  39.89 vilkkuti25
112.  40.29 PetrusQuber
113.  41.17 BraydenTheCuber
114.  41.31 Mike Hughey
115.  41.65 qT Tp
116.  42.52 2019DWYE01
117.  43.61 One Wheel
118.  43.79 Billybong378
119.  44.75 Ian Pang
120.  46.03 bgcatfan
121.  49.28 BenChristman1
122.  50.50 Cube to Cube
123.  50.66 ProStar
124.  51.66 Thelegend12
125.  56.61 skewbercuber
126.  58.86 taco_schell
127.  59.52 hollower147
128.  1:00.83 Jacck
129.  1:04.05 rubyakdks kube
130.  1:13.70 wearephamily1719
131.  1:30.19 cfopboy
132.  1:33.43 Master_Disaster
133.  1:33.88 MJCuber05
134.  DNF Angry_Mob
134.  DNF sporteisvogel
134.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(13)
1.  27.03 tJardigradHe
2.  31.82 OriginalUsername
3.  35.02 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  43.91 Sean Hartman
5.  1:06.05 Dillyweed
6.  1:13.93 fun at the joy
7.  1:17.47 ichcubegern
8.  1:19.79 hollower147
9.  1:50.83 Neb
10.  1:55.68 One Wheel
11.  2:05.75 Jaime CG
12.  3:39.35 Cooki348
13.  5:13.89 Cuz Red


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  41.85 fun at the joy
2.  47.06 ichcubegern
3.  48.22 hollower147


Spoiler



4.  51.41 Dream Cubing
5.  52.78 dollarstorecubes
6.  1:17.87 Dylan Swarts
7.  1:28.09 taco_schell
8.  1:50.86 Jacck
9.  1:53.55 VJW
10.  3:09.70 skewbercuber
11.  3:26.87 weatherman223
12.  3:51.52 riz3ndrr
13.  5:27.80 Master_Disaster
14.  DNF MatsBergsten
14.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
14.  DNF 2019DWYE01
14.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(25)
1.  24.33 (25, 24, 24) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  24.67 (24, 25, 25) TheodorNordstrand
3.  25.67 (27, 23, 27) G2013


Spoiler



4.  26.00 (27, 25, 26) Shadowjockey
5.  26.67 (26, 27, 27) qT Tp
6.  28.67 (31, 23, 32) Jack
6.  28.67 (29, 29, 28) SpeedCubeReview
8.  31.67 (32, 32, 31) Jacck
9.  35.33 (37, 29, 40) fun at the joy
10.  38.67 (40, 36, 40) Mike Hughey
11.  54.33 (55, 54, 54) ProStar
12.  58.33 (62, 58, 55) LoiteringCuber
13.  DNF (DNF, 23, 38) Jack314
13.  DNF (25, 27, DNS) WoowyBaby
13.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Theo Leinad
13.  DNF (37, 29, DNS) Ontricus
13.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) ichcubegern
13.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Bogdan
13.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) RyuKagamine
13.  DNF (34, 34, DNS) craccho
13.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) brad711
13.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) NathanaelCubes
13.  DNF (46, 57, DNS) KingCobble29
13.  DNF (DNF, 53, 52) Master_Disaster
13.  DNF (59, DNS, DNS) skewbercuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(81)
1.  41.33 cuberkid10
2.  42.94 jancsi02
3.  45.74 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  46.05 Sean Hartman
5.  46.16 ichcubegern
6.  48.52 thecubingwizard
7.  49.55 OriginalUsername
8.  50.41 Dream Cubing
9.  50.91 AidanNoogie
10.  52.48 MichaelNielsen
11.  52.78 wuque man
12.  53.60 tJardigradHe
13.  54.05 Elf
14.  54.12 asacuber
15.  55.16 Coinman_
16.  56.03 dollarstorecubes
17.  56.63 boroc226han
18.  58.77 nikodem.rudy
19.  59.80 HawaiiLife745
20.  59.87 Mageminx
21.  1:00.63 Ontricus
22.  1:02.35 fun at the joy
23.  1:02.73 Awder
24.  1:03.76 Logan
25.  1:05.54 BradyCubes08
26.  1:05.64 tc kruber
27.  1:06.24 Neb
28.  1:07.26 Dylan Swarts
29.  1:07.57 Skullush
30.  1:08.51 DGCubes
31.  1:08.70 Cooki348
32.  1:09.15 Sub1Hour
33.  1:09.18 João Vinicius
34.  1:10.65 weatherman223
35.  1:10.79 MCuber
36.  1:11.35 Keroma12
37.  1:11.44 V.Kochergin
38.  1:12.78 NathanaelCubes
39.  1:14.95 MarixPix
40.  1:15.82 Henry Lipka
41.  1:15.85 tavery343
42.  1:18.22 VJW
43.  1:18.35 Rollercoasterben
44.  1:18.52 skewby_cuber
45.  1:19.59 AlphaCam625
46.  1:20.82 Antto Pitkänen
47.  1:21.35 riz3ndrr
48.  1:22.22 Trig0n
49.  1:27.49 vilkkuti25
50.  1:29.05 Koen van Aller
51.  1:29.49 LoiteringCuber
52.  1:30.04 Jaime CG
53.  1:30.60 lumes2121
54.  1:35.00 Ian Pang
55.  1:35.73 ngmh
56.  1:35.97 Comvat
57.  1:36.46 Cuz Red
58.  1:37.66 Matthew d
59.  1:40.73 qT Tp
60.  1:41.13 InlandEmpireCuber
61.  1:44.98 KingCanyon
62.  1:46.91 VIBE_ZT
63.  1:52.82 BenChristman1
64.  1:54.07 Billybong378
65.  1:59.09 KingCobble29
66.  2:00.63 HooverCuber
67.  2:04.99 2019DWYE01
68.  2:05.08 PingPongCuber
69.  2:06.33 Triangles_are_cubers
70.  2:18.71 wearephamily1719
71.  2:19.91 BraydenTheCuber
72.  2:22.33 One Wheel
73.  2:25.41 sporteisvogel
74.  2:32.55 Master_Disaster
75.  2:43.15 skewbercuber
76.  2:44.76 taco_schell
77.  2:58.35 MatsBergsten
78.  3:04.06 Jacck
79.  3:08.52 cfopboy
80.  4:21.21 hollower147
81.  DNF pizzacrust


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(43)
1.  1:45.49 cuberkid10
2.  1:46.83 Dream Cubing
3.  1:55.67 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1:59.45 jancsi02
5.  2:03.32 OriginalUsername
6.  2:05.41 ichcubegern
7.  2:17.56 wuque man
8.  2:17.90 HawaiiLife745
9.  2:19.62 dollarstorecubes
10.  2:25.34 MichaelNielsen
11.  2:26.50 BradyCubes08
12.  2:26.53 Awder
13.  2:33.08 nikodem.rudy
14.  2:34.74 Ontricus
15.  2:37.18 DGCubes
16.  2:41.88 Neb
17.  2:43.27 fun at the joy
18.  2:47.28 Dylan Swarts
19.  2:47.59 Keroma12
20.  2:52.87 V.Kochergin
21.  2:53.00 Logan
22.  2:53.68 NathanaelCubes
23.  2:55.36 Henry Lipka
24.  3:05.17 Rollercoasterben
25.  3:08.09 VJW
26.  3:11.05 MarixPix
27.  3:16.31 Antto Pitkänen
28.  3:36.55 Cooki348
29.  3:39.32 lumes2121
30.  3:40.85 Cuz Red
31.  3:51.42 vilkkuti25
32.  3:55.39 2019DWYE01
33.  3:58.85 KingCanyon
34.  4:22.51 One Wheel
35.  5:04.04 BraydenTheCuber
36.  5:09.48 Triangles_are_cubers
37.  5:31.33 Comvat
38.  5:32.27 BenChristman1
39.  5:37.42 Jacck
40.  5:59.83 sporteisvogel
41.  7:26.67 Billybong378
42.  9:51.02 hollower147
43.  9:57.96 Master_Disaster


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:40.32 cuberkid10
2.  4:13.45 OriginalUsername
3.  4:22.68 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  5:07.60 Awder
5.  5:09.41 Henry Lipka
6.  5:16.10 Keroma12
7.  5:23.21 dollarstorecubes
8.  5:34.12 fun at the joy
9.  5:49.60 Neb
10.  6:06.80 VJW
11.  6:09.86 Dylan Swarts
12.  7:49.72 Rollercoasterben
13.  8:44.02 vilkkuti25
14.  9:01.84 One Wheel
15.  11:19.86 BraydenTheCuber
16.  11:26.91 2019DWYE01


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  5:59.31 jancsi02
2.  7:08.06 cuberkid10
3.  7:13.71 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:23.18 OriginalUsername
5.  9:19.26 Keroma12
6.  9:21.52 dollarstorecubes
7.  9:34.25 Awder
8.  9:56.06 PotatoesAreUs
9.  11:01.45 VJW
10.  11:03.75 Dylan Swarts
11.  12:17.20 Henry Lipka
12.  12:30.91 BradyCubes08
13.  14:01.58 Rollercoasterben
14.  15:12.23 One Wheel
15.  16:12.75 vilkkuti25


*Clock*(52)
1.  5.10 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.58 MattP98
3.  6.86 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  6.98 dollarstorecubes
5.  7.21 MartinN13
6.  7.67 Jaime CG
7.  7.73 cuberkid10
8.  8.14 DesertWolf
9.  8.69 JoXCuber
10.  9.21 PotatoesAreUs
11.  9.57 BradenTheMagician
12.  9.65 NathanaelCubes
13.  9.96 Keenan Johnson
14.  9.97 NewoMinx
15.  10.04 Helmer Ewert
16.  10.15 V.Kochergin
17.  10.22 MCuber
18.  10.28 Immolated-Marmoset
19.  10.47 OriginalUsername
20.  10.65 Awder
21.  11.04 MichaelNielsen
22.  11.15 Luke Garrett
23.  11.43 AlphaCam625
24.  11.49 mihnea3000
25.  11.52 tJardigradHe
26.  11.57 Sameer Aggarwal
27.  11.89 Liam Wadek
28.  11.97 João Vinicius
29.  12.28 VIBE_ZT
30.  12.54 HawaiiLife745
31.  12.73 Rubiksdude4144
32.  13.31 ichcubegern
33.  13.62 revaldoah
34.  13.97 remopihel
35.  15.02 bandi72006
36.  15.49 weatherman223
37.  15.82 Antto Pitkänen
38.  17.63 george dunners
39.  18.61 Logan
40.  21.16 Isaac Latta
41.  22.78 Sub1Hour
42.  26.19 riz3ndrr
43.  29.78 Henry Lipka
44.  30.64 BraydenTheCuber
45.  30.92 Koen van Aller
46.  34.65 One Wheel
47.  40.53 vilkkuti25
48.  43.07 smackbadatskewb
49.  54.58 KingCanyon
50.  DNF Dream Cubing
50.  DNF Nutybaconator
50.  DNF Cube to Cube


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  48.15 AidanNoogie
2.  50.96 thecubingwizard
3.  52.69 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.30 Tommy Kiprillis
5.  54.29 Sean Hartman
6.  56.93 Helmer Ewert
7.  59.38 MCuber
8.  59.76 OriginalUsername
9.  1:00.11 Michał Krasowski
10.  1:01.31 cuberkid10
11.  1:04.43 MrKuba600
12.  1:04.94 V.Kochergin
13.  1:06.32 ichcubegern
14.  1:08.65 Dream Cubing
15.  1:09.93 Fred Lang
16.  1:11.42 dollarstorecubes
17.  1:16.37 mihnea3000
18.  1:20.45 Nutybaconator
19.  1:27.28 NathanaelCubes
20.  1:29.95 Logan
21.  1:32.86 João Vinicius
22.  1:33.72 Sub1Hour
23.  1:34.02 Neb
24.  1:35.43 Awder
25.  1:40.02 Immolated-Marmoset
26.  1:42.27 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  1:43.28 Ontricus
28.  1:43.80 KingCanyon
29.  1:53.01 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:56.80 Rollercoasterben
31.  2:01.31 Jaime CG
32.  2:02.38 Koen van Aller
33.  2:05.77 Alea
34.  2:10.35 lumes2121
35.  2:16.29 vilkkuti25
36.  2:17.54 VJW
37.  2:20.08 weatherman223
38.  2:24.95 BraydenTheCuber
39.  2:31.55 ngmh
40.  2:32.11 Petri Krzywacki
41.  2:42.09 PingPongCuber
42.  2:49.72 One Wheel
43.  2:54.39 BenChristman1
44.  3:07.25 KingCobble29
45.  3:46.65 Jacck
46.  4:14.02 skewbercuber
47.  4:37.34 ProStar
48.  DNF DGCubes
48.  DNF MartinN13


*Pyraminx*(107)
1.  1.97 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.35 tJardigradHe
3.  2.72 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.81 Ghost Cuber
5.  2.93 JakubDrobny
6.  2.94 Ontricus
7.  3.07 TipsterTrickster
8.  3.15 Cooki348
9.  3.16 SpiFunTastic
10.  3.20 DGCubes
11.  3.32 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  3.39 Awder
13.  3.46 Helmer Ewert
14.  3.47 Sean Hartman
15.  3.77 asacuber
16.  3.86 mihnea3000
17.  3.98 Abhi
18.  4.20 cuberkid10
19.  4.31 Logan
20.  4.44 BradenTheMagician
21.  4.45 BradyCubes08
22.  4.46 remopihel
23.  4.59 OriginalUsername
24.  4.68 Trig0n
25.  4.78 wuque man
26.  4.79 Jaime CG
27.  4.83 dollarstorecubes
28.  4.90 smackbadatskewb
29.  5.04 MCuber
30.  5.11 Neb
31.  5.15 nikodem.rudy
32.  5.22 Sub1Hour
33.  5.34 Luke Garrett
33.  5.34 begiuli65
35.  5.39 Nicos
36.  5.45 bennettstouder
36.  5.45 riz3ndrr
38.  5.49 OwenB
39.  5.60 ichcubegern
40.  5.62 TheNoobCuber
41.  5.74 Nutybaconator
42.  5.77 Liam Wadek
43.  5.82 AidanNoogie
44.  5.88 taco_schell
45.  5.89 boroc226han
45.  5.89 HawaiiLife745
47.  5.93 cuber-26
47.  5.93 Billybong378
49.  5.95 NathanaelCubes
50.  6.06 AlphaCam625
51.  6.23 Rubiksdude4144
52.  6.24 MattP98
53.  6.38 KrokosB
54.  6.42 Dream Cubing
55.  6.43 ProStar
56.  6.48 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  6.54 BraydenTheCuber
58.  6.70 Isaac Latta
59.  6.77 Parke187
60.  6.84 cubeshepherd
60.  6.84 Antto Pitkänen
62.  6.86 Mageminx
63.  6.92 João Vinicius
64.  6.96 DesertWolf
65.  7.18 skewby_cuber
66.  7.28 george dunners
66.  7.28 vilkkuti25
68.  7.35 Rollercoasterben
69.  7.36 JustinTimeCuber
70.  7.48 Alpha cuber
71.  7.65 VIBE_ZT
72.  7.79 jvier
73.  7.88 Skullush
74.  8.06 Triangles_are_cubers
75.  8.08 weatherman223
76.  8.32 PingPongCuber
77.  8.38 [email protected]
78.  8.60 Koen van Aller
79.  8.63 VJW
80.  8.76 Immolated-Marmoset
81.  8.78 wearephamily1719
82.  8.85 Fred Lang
83.  9.59 Matthew d
84.  9.81 MJCuber05
85.  9.86 Dylan Swarts
86.  9.87 Henry Lipka
87.  10.00 Alea
88.  10.04 2019DWYE01
89.  10.15 Jmuncuber
90.  10.51 topppits
91.  10.55 brad711
92.  10.67 skewbercuber
93.  10.78 LoiteringCuber
94.  10.88 qT Tp
95.  10.99 Ian Pang
96.  11.36 bandi72006
97.  11.55 pizzacrust
98.  11.65 BenChristman1
99.  12.02 Thelegend12
100.  12.47 eyeball321
101.  12.66 sporteisvogel
102.  13.12 Comvat
103.  13.21 SpeedCubeReview
104.  13.35 lumes2121
105.  14.67 Master_Disaster
106.  15.12 Jacck
107.  21.48 cfopboy


*Square-1*(85)
1.  7.34 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.07 Helmer Ewert
3.  8.23 David ep


Spoiler



4.  8.64 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  8.86 Tommy Kiprillis
6.  9.43 thecubingwizard
7.  9.49 Shadowjockey
8.  10.99 cuberkid10
9.  11.54 MrKuba600
10.  11.61 DesertWolf
11.  11.69 ichcubegern
12.  11.74 TipsterTrickster
13.  12.15 Sean Hartman
14.  12.28 BradenTheMagician
15.  12.45 tJardigradHe
16.  12.52 riz3ndrr
17.  12.96 Rollercoasterben
18.  13.03 Sub1Hour
19.  13.61 asacuber
20.  13.70 sigalig
21.  13.82 Awder
22.  14.07 OwenB
23.  14.45 NewoMinx
24.  14.62 BradyCubes08
25.  15.10 jancsi02
26.  15.39 remopihel
27.  15.50 Mageminx
28.  15.52 AidanNoogie
29.  15.72 OriginalUsername
30.  15.76 JoXCuber
31.  16.30 MCuber
32.  16.57 MichaelNielsen
33.  16.66 Luke Garrett
34.  16.94 boroc226han
35.  17.12 JakubDrobny
36.  17.26 mihnea3000
37.  17.29 HawaiiLife745
38.  17.66 parkertrager
38.  17.66 smackbadatskewb
40.  17.72 DGCubes
41.  17.85 MattP98
42.  17.89 AlphaCam625
43.  18.55 Logan
44.  18.56 NathanaelCubes
45.  19.22 Jaime CG
46.  19.38 Dream Cubing
47.  21.22 Skullush
48.  21.29 Dillyweed
49.  21.43 Ontricus
50.  21.48 Rubiksdude4144
51.  21.73 KrokosB
52.  21.97 VIBE_ZT
53.  21.99 OJ Cubing
54.  22.22 João Vinicius
55.  25.53 Comvat
56.  25.60 Fred Lang
57.  25.65 TheNoobCuber
58.  25.95 weatherman223
59.  26.12 jvier
60.  26.40 Trig0n
61.  26.85 buzzteam4
62.  28.28 dollarstorecubes
63.  29.12 Neb
64.  29.90 bennettstouder
65.  31.09 skewby_cuber
66.  32.69 PotatoesAreUs
67.  33.60 ngmh
68.  34.27 lumes2121
69.  35.61 bandi72006
70.  36.99 Dylan Swarts
71.  39.41 PingPongCuber
72.  41.20 BraydenTheCuber
73.  41.27 Alea
74.  48.63 vilkkuti25
75.  49.60 One Wheel
76.  49.81 taco_schell
77.  50.04 Mike Hughey
78.  1:00.09 Ian Pang
79.  1:02.36 Koen van Aller
80.  1:02.55 Jacck
81.  1:02.86 BenChristman1
82.  1:09.30 MJCuber05
83.  1:10.18 rubyakdks kube
84.  1:10.74 Jmuncuber
85.  1:21.51 skewbercuber


*Skewb*(100)
1.  2.95 riz3ndrr
2.  3.07 Michał Krasowski
3.  3.31 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  3.53 asacuber
5.  3.67 Tommy Kiprillis
6.  3.68 Isaac Latta
7.  3.82 MrKuba600
8.  3.89 Jaime CG
9.  3.98 MichaelNielsen
10.  4.15 NewoMinx
11.  4.26 TipsterTrickster
12.  4.27 OriginalUsername
13.  4.42 tJardigradHe
14.  4.43 AlphaCam625
15.  4.89 Sean Hartman
16.  4.98 d2polld
17.  5.11 Helmer Ewert
18.  5.31 HawaiiLife745
18.  5.31 JoXCuber
20.  5.35 smackbadatskewb
21.  5.47 JakubDrobny
22.  5.55 VIBE_ZT
23.  5.64 Alpha cuber
24.  5.68 Logan
25.  5.70 DGCubes
26.  5.75 bandi72006
27.  5.76 Trig0n
28.  5.77 Mageminx
29.  5.84 boroc226han
30.  6.01 Immolated-Marmoset
31.  6.06 weatherman223
32.  6.14 remopihel
33.  6.17 cuberkid10
34.  6.21 MCuber
34.  6.21 MattP98
36.  6.29 OwenB
37.  6.37 João Vinicius
38.  6.47 cubeshepherd
38.  6.47 Neb
40.  6.51 Parke187
41.  6.52 KrokosB
42.  6.55 Sub1Hour
43.  6.59 Rollercoasterben
44.  6.66 Ontricus
45.  6.67 Luke Garrett
46.  6.74 taco_schell
47.  6.76 ichcubegern
48.  6.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  7.12 mihnea3000
49.  7.12 [email protected]
51.  7.13 V.Kochergin
52.  7.18 dollarstorecubes
53.  7.19 Awder
54.  7.23 DesertWolf
55.  7.25 pizzacrust
56.  7.31 Antto Pitkänen
57.  7.34 NathanaelCubes
58.  7.43 Dillyweed
59.  7.70 Nutybaconator
60.  8.05 Fred Lang
61.  8.55 dschieses
62.  8.62 eyeball321
63.  8.92 Dylan Swarts
64.  8.96 OJ Cubing
65.  9.02 Triangles_are_cubers
66.  9.03 Comvat
67.  9.18 Billybong378
68.  9.25 Alea
69.  9.27 Dream Cubing
70.  9.30 MJCuber05
71.  9.49 Rubiksdude4144
72.  9.59 wuque man
73.  9.71 KingCanyon
74.  9.86 brad711
75.  9.87 lumes2121
76.  10.29 skewby_cuber
77.  10.77 InlandEmpireCuber
78.  11.03 Cooki348
79.  11.04 topppits
80.  11.61 JustinTimeCuber
81.  11.66 vilkkuti25
82.  11.68 skewbercuber
83.  11.90 qT Tp
84.  12.33 Matthew d
85.  12.44 jvier
86.  12.54 nikodem.rudy
87.  12.75 BraydenTheCuber
88.  13.09 Liam Wadek
89.  13.42 Cube to Cube
90.  13.58 LoiteringCuber
91.  14.10 Mike Hughey
92.  14.26 Koen van Aller
93.  15.43 PingPongCuber
94.  16.00 ProStar
95.  16.46 BenChristman1
96.  16.48 wearephamily1719
97.  18.89 Jacck
98.  19.99 cfopboy
99.  32.66 Master_Disaster
100.  35.07 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(9)
1.  24.71 Logan
2.  28.21 ichcubegern
3.  32.60 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  39.14 dollarstorecubes
5.  47.07 Neb
6.  49.11 Billybong378
7.  1:02.97 Dylan Swarts
8.  1:08.01 BraydenTheCuber
9.  1:08.39 lumes2121


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:40.12 Sean Hartman
2.  4:17.03 OriginalUsername
3.  4:36.98 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:45.81 MichaelNielsen
5.  5:02.95 dollarstorecubes
6.  5:16.81 Awder
7.  5:19.32 João Vinicius
8.  5:33.05 Skullush
9.  5:47.47 Ontricus
10.  6:19.87 PotatoesAreUs
11.  8:21.76 vilkkuti25
12.  10:20.54 BraydenTheCuber
13.  11:59.45 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  6.82 dollarstorecubes
2.  8.52 Trig0n
3.  12.95 Skullush


Spoiler



4.  13.62 DGCubes
5.  13.77 TipsterTrickster
6.  14.01 cuberkid10
7.  14.58 OriginalUsername
8.  15.69 JoXCuber
9.  16.68 ichcubegern
10.  17.38 george dunners
11.  17.61 PingPongCuber
12.  18.63 Logan
13.  18.65 Rollercoasterben
14.  19.68 Neb
15.  20.60 NathanaelCubes
16.  22.04 InlandEmpireCuber
17.  23.63 Dylan Swarts
18.  27.70 Billybong378
19.  30.18 BraydenTheCuber
20.  31.53 pizzacrust
21.  55.79 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  23.40 Ontricus
2.  32.91 Zeke Mackay
3.  36.31 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  37.84 ichcubegern
5.  39.15 Kit Clement
6.  42.60 DGCubes
7.  43.93 Billybong378
8.  45.27 dollarstorecubes
9.  1:06.70 InlandEmpireCuber
10.  1:08.30 Dylan Swarts
11.  1:34.66 Jacck



*Contest results*(223)
1.  1380 Sean Hartman
2.  1340 OriginalUsername
3.  1300 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1280 cuberkid10
5.  1114 dollarstorecubes
6.  1109 tJardigradHe
7.  1102 Dream Cubing
8.  1010 Ontricus
9.  989 Logan
9.  989 MichaelNielsen
11.  988 DGCubes
12.  979 MrKuba600
13.  977 BradyCubes08
14.  976 HawaiiLife745
15.  972 NathanaelCubes
16.  957 Tommy Kiprillis
17.  936 jancsi02
18.  933 asacuber
19.  931 thecubingwizard
20.  930 mihnea3000
20.  930 Awder
22.  886 AidanNoogie
23.  876 NewoMinx
24.  875 Khairur Rachim
25.  873 Michał Krasowski
26.  868 wuque man
27.  849 JakubDrobny
28.  841 Luke Garrett
29.  824 smackbadatskewb
30.  817 Mageminx
31.  814 Sub1Hour
32.  810 MCuber
33.  787 AlphaCam625
34.  773 boroc226han
35.  764 VJW
36.  759 Neb
36.  759 riz3ndrr
38.  741 V.Kochergin
39.  733 João Vinicius
40.  728 Dylan Swarts
41.  725 Sameer Aggarwal
42.  713 fun at the joy
43.  694 Rollercoasterben
44.  688 JoXCuber
45.  680 Coinman_
45.  680 nikodem.rudy
47.  679 G2013
48.  666 Nutybaconator
49.  659 Fred Lang
50.  647 Jaime CG
51.  635 remopihel
52.  630 weatherman223
53.  626 cuber-26
54.  625 JustinTimeCuber
55.  624 MattP98
56.  623 Trig0n
57.  622 Helmer Ewert
58.  608 Dillyweed
59.  605 Nicos
60.  603 Cooki348
61.  585 TipsterTrickster
62.  573 BradenTheMagician
63.  563 Varun Mohanraj
64.  561 Elf
65.  549 jvier
66.  530 Antto Pitkänen
67.  529 Shadowjockey
68.  527 KrokosB
69.  512 DesertWolf
70.  505 Liam Wadek
71.  490 Isaac Latta
72.  482 Henry Lipka
73.  475 skewby_cuber
74.  472 abunickabhi
75.  444 Parke187
76.  443 Skullush
77.  439 2017LAMB06
78.  438 BraydenTheCuber
79.  430 Aleksandar Dukleski
80.  421 David ep
80.  421 PotatoesAreUs
82.  418 vilkkuti25
83.  410 eyeball321
84.  405 xyzzy
85.  403 lumes2121
86.  391 TheNoobCuber
86.  391 Koen van Aller
88.  389 OJ Cubing
88.  389 daniel678
90.  382 LoiteringCuber
91.  381 bennettstouder
92.  369 brad711
92.  369 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  368 Billybong378
95.  359 Matthew d
96.  352 elliottk_
97.  346 Rubiksdude4144
98.  343 parkertrager
99.  334 swankfukinc
100.  333 ExultantCarn
101.  330 turtwig
102.  327 tc kruber
103.  323 KingCanyon
104.  318 KingCobble29
105.  317 SpiFunTastic
106.  315 Immolated-Marmoset
107.  314 Angry_Mob
108.  312 abhijat
108.  312 VIBE_ZT
110.  311 MartinN13
111.  310 cubeshepherd
112.  307 Ian Pang
112.  307 taco_schell
114.  303 Ghost Cuber
114.  303 MarixPix
116.  298 d2polld
116.  298 tavery343
118.  291 Alpha cuber
119.  283 Keroma12
120.  280 Comvat
120.  280 Triangles_are_cubers
120.  280 Cuz Red
123.  274 Jacck
124.  272 qT Tp
125.  271 ngmh
126.  263 begiuli65
127.  261 MegaminxMan
128.  260 revaldoah
129.  259 sigalig
129.  259 george dunners
131.  257 hollower147
132.  255 DhruvA
133.  254 yourmotherfly
134.  251 pizzacrust
135.  248 20luky3
136.  243 PingPongCuber
137.  237 bandi72006
138.  227 sqAree
139.  226 ThatLucas
139.  226 SpeedCubeReview
141.  222 topppits
141.  222 One Wheel
141.  222 Keenan Johnson
144.  218 Jmuncuber
145.  217 Abhi
146.  209 Petri Krzywacki
147.  207 OwenB
148.  203 speedcube.insta
148.  203 ProStar
150.  199 Zeke Mackay
151.  197 Stefan173
152.  193 HooverCuber
152.  193 2019DWYE01
154.  191 BenChristman1
155.  179 ican97
156.  177 fortissim2
156.  177 wearephamily1719
158.  174 MatsBergsten
159.  171 buzzteam4
160.  163 thatkid
161.  162 Legomanz
161.  162 [email protected]
161.  162 zhata
161.  162 skewbercuber
165.  159 CurlyFries
166.  155 Aadil- ali
167.  154 [email protected]
168.  150 Alea
169.  149 VDel_234_
170.  148 Mike Hughey
171.  145 [email protected]
172.  140 Thelegend12
172.  140 Cube to Cube
174.  136 [email protected]
175.  128 UnknownCanvas
176.  116 Zagros
177.  115 HighQualityCollection
177.  115 John Benwell
177.  115 Tperm321
180.  109 dschieses
181.  108 Master_Disaster
182.  105 Cubing5life
183.  103 sporteisvogel
184.  98 oliver sitja sichel
185.  96 Underwatercuber
186.  95 rubyakdks kube
187.  93 ABadRubiksSolver
188.  83 MJCuber05
189.  80 freshcuber.de
189.  80 Dr.Cubic
191.  78 Pratyush Manas
192.  73 Fredrick
193.  65 Jaycubes
194.  63 RapsinSix
195.  62 audiophile121
196.  60 bgcatfan
197.  57 Nathanael Robertson
198.  56 Lvl9001Wizard
198.  56 PetrusQuber
200.  50 cfopboy
201.  40 SoaringAscent
202.  39 goidlon
202.  39 Andrew_Rizo
204.  34 MarkA64
204.  34 TheodorNordstrand
206.  30 Jack
206.  30 ZZ'er
208.  29 Cuberstache
209.  28 elimescube
210.  24 Justin Miner
211.  23 Jack314
212.  22 WoowyBaby
213.  21 Theo Leinad
214.  20 ItsSnazzle
215.  18 Bogdan
216.  17 RyuKagamine
217.  16 craccho
218.  11 SolidJoltBlue
218.  11 Kit Clement
220.  10 CubiBubi
221.  8 Cheng
222.  4 Jennswans
223.  3 Eligora


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2019)

223 competitors again this week - the same as last week! And the winner for this week is number 98!

That means our winner this week is *parkertrager!* ! Congratulations!!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 27, 2019)

Do you pm the person when they win?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Do you pm the person when they win?


Yes.


----------

